# please help



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok i have a 17" nigirian doe that bred to a nigirian buck thatsabout 24" tall. Am i going to have issues with her during birth. Im a little scared the buck is to big and the kids with be too. 
Please help.
Daren


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats a large buck

he could still throw small kids 

how old is the doe? has she kidded before?


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

The doe is nine months, the buck i believe they said was 11 months. No shes never kid before. I did go out an measure her sh is more like 15". Now im really worried. I bred her on the eighteenth of this month.
Daren


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

an 11 month old buck that is 24 inches??? thats no nigerian dwarf! 

might not have been the wisest decision to breed her now but whats done is done -- just dont feed her to much and the kids shouldnt to be large. Also have yoru vets number handy and be prepared to help her if needed during delivery


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

I questioned that myself im thinking he is more pygmy looking .
Great! I hope i didnt kill her all because i wanted to milk her. 
What king of a feeding regimen would you recommend?
Being that dhe is due in june and she will be free browsing for three months, will that have any effect,?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

At 11 months old and 24" that boy is way over height for a pygmy or a nigerian dwarf.
Whats done is done but be aware that your doe being a baby and as small as she is, you really need to find a good vet to have available in the case that she will need help.
I personally will not breed a doe until she is a minimum of 13 months old and even then, I go by how wide their hip bones are and how mature they look.
Feeding her right may help...plenty loose goat minerals freechoice and good quality hay....because she's only a baby and growing herself, I would be feeding at least a 16% goat ration at a rate of 1 cup per day until she's 6 weeks from delivery date, cut that amount by half and increase her alfalfa intake by giving alfalfa pellets....too much grain in ther last 6 weeks contributes to overrsized kids...as does genetics but hopefully all will be good and healthy come June.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

SlipperyHillFarm said:


> I questioned that myself im thinking he is more pygmy looking .
> Great! I hope i didnt kill her all because i wanted to milk her.
> What king of a feeding regimen would you recommend?
> Being that dhe is due in june and she will be free browsing for three months, will that have any effect,?


Pygmies shouldn't be that tall either. Maximum for an adult male is 23 and 5/8 with target height to be around 20-21 but as small as 16. If you got a picture of him, we may be able to help out with breed.

Browsing and Hay is what you want for a pregnant doe - very little grain to keep the baby small. That is a very big difference, but hopefully you won't have any issues. I know their are a lot of cross breeds that have a big margin in-between for height, so it should be okay.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would keep her on grass only for the first 60 days and then 61-120 day you can give 1 cup of grain at 121-150 drop down to 1/2cup till she kids. 

this will provide the nutrients needed during the most crucial development time but keep the kids from gettign to large during the last few weeks when they are growing in size


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank for your help.
I will try ang get a pic of himsoon


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I bred my 17.5" Nigie girl to my OT buck before he was sold. He was at least 25"+.

After I bred them I was concerned because most of his kids have been large and I couldn't figure out what got into me .... lol. I know why // I wanted her kids to be taller just in case she wasn't short because of lack of minerals.

She kidded twins - had no issues - was induced because I had to leave on a business trip - was a wonderful mom - and had an real nice FF udder. 

I've got her bred again because of that udder.

Her nutrition plan wasn't any different than my other does since they are all housed together.

HTH,


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

What is OT?


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

sorry - that was a typo ..... should be OH for over height.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Give her apple cider vinegar. It helps a LOT to prevent birthing problems. At least 1 tsp or so a day would be great.


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

Here is a pic of the buck my buddy is holding. What breed is he if he isn't nigirian
Daren


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he doesnt look big enough to be 24 inches at the withers. - my doe is WAY bigger (my husband cant even pic her up and he is a BIG dude) and she isnt 22inches 

looks like a mini -- but not sure about purebred nigerian or if he is mixed.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

not to scare you, the size looks like a 2yr old boer/pygmy doe I saw- yes I'm positive on that combination- here's a pic of her although it's hard to tell her size, but the pygmy in the back round kind of gives you the idea.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

If shes only just been bred why dont you simply lute her. Easy and will avoid any potential disasters


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Those are NOT Nigerian horns but he sure is cute


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He looks like a mini Fainter.


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

keren said:


> If shes only just been bred why dont you simply lute her. Easy and will avoid any potential disasters


What is lute?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Lute is a hormone you can get from the vet which will.make her have an abortion/miscarriage if she is pregnant


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Lutalyse is a prescription drug used to abort dangerous or unwanted pregnancies.


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

crocee said:


> Lutalyse is a prescription drug used to abort dangerous or unwanted pregnancies.


 OMG...... Thank you so much folks!
Got a call into the Vet now . Waitin on a call! :worried:


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok Vet just called. Got the Lute ordered. Just gotta drive 50 miles to get it.
You guys have been so very helpful. 
Daren


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

One last question. After my doe aborts how soon will she come back into estrus, and should I breed here or wait til later. I have a buck that is lined out that is about the same size as my lil doe. I just don't want her miserable during the summer being pregnant.

Daren


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the lute wll also bring her into heat. Wait till she comes back into her cycle again before breeding. You may want ot wait till april or may to breed her though


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

make sure when you give the lute it is at least 12 days from the accidental breeding. 

she will come into heat so make sure the buck is kept away. 

I personally would wait until she is at least 12 months or more ideal 18 mths before you breed her since she is small.


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

keren said:


> make sure when you give the lute it is at least 12 days from the accidental breeding.
> 
> she will come into heat so make sure the buck is kept away.
> 
> I personally would wait until she is at least 12 months or more ideal 18 mths before you breed her since she is small.


 ok. If I wait till April to breed her she will be a year old. heck I have my dates so messsed up . My better half is telling me she will be a year old in April...... lol :wallbang:


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

ok so I bred her on the 18th of this month. so Im good right? what happens afterr the twelve days ?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

unless you've already given it to her, I'd wait till 1st Feb just to be doubly sure  

if you give it before the 12 days it doesnt work


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

keren said:


> unless you've already given it to her, I'd wait till 1st Feb just to be doubly sure
> 
> if you give it before the 12 days it doesnt work


OK got the Lute. I was told by the vet that there is a fifty fifty chance the lute might not work. I sure hope it takes.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If she comes into heat within 3 days, then it worked.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Since when has lute had a fifty fifty chance of nit working??


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm sure someone told you, but, I have to anyway.

PLEASE, let your DH give the shot, if there is ANY chance that YOU are pregnant. Do not let the liquid touch your skin, be very careful. 

You give this shot in the muscle, not sub-Q.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

If early in the pregnancy and you give it In the muscle(this is important) NOT just under the skin. I like giving it in the fleshy muscle part of the back leg, so I am sure it gets in the muscle. 2 cc's 10 to 14 days after she was bred, then it should work. 
It does absorb into your skin, so women sould use with great caution, pregnant women should not touch it at all. Even women of child bearing age shoudl be careful.


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

Di said:


> I'm sure someone told you, but, I have to anyway.
> 
> PLEASE, let your DH give the shot, if there is ANY chance that YOU are pregnant. Do not let the liquid touch your skin, be very careful.
> 
> You give this shot in the muscle, not sub-Q.


Hahahaha........ lol!
Sorry that made me chuckle! I'm the DH
If I become pregnant we will be rich.....lol!
However on the serious side that is great info for women.


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:


> If early in the pregnancy and you give it In the muscle(this is important) NOT just under the skin. I like giving it in the fleshy muscle part of the back leg, so I am sure it gets in the muscle. 2 cc's 10 to 14 days after she was bred, then it should work.
> It does absorb into your skin, so women sould use with great caution, pregnant women should not touch it at all. Even women of child bearing age shoudl be careful.


This is why IS love this site already!
That was my next queastion back leg was were I was gonna inject, but glad you brought up Not under the skin.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SlipperyHillFarm said:


> This is why IS love this site already!
> That was my next queastion back leg was were I was gonna inject, but glad you brought up Not under the skin.


There is big risk giving any shot in the back leg, I urge you not to. There is a nerve, if hit just right can cripple a goat. 

I also never heard of Lute having a 50/50 change to work or not. It has a very high chance of working. Vet is not Lute smart.


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

Toth
Would front leg be fine. I was just about to go and give her the shot. If front is not best please tell were would be good.
Daren

Sent from my Hydro using GoatSpot


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Front leg is fine, it is the back leg that has that vein. I forget what it is called


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Front leg is fine, it is the back leg that has that vein. I forget what it is called


Roger that!
Front leg it is then

Sent from my Hydro using GoatSpot


----------



## dgbpurple (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree with goathiker, he looks just like my fainters, anyway. Very cute, too!


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

OK gave her the shot! Sadly now I have to wait for bad, but good to happen.
I will update when it happens.
Daren


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Good luck!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I disagree with back leg shots being bad -- I rarely give any shots anywhere else. - I always check the syringe before plunging in to make sure I didnt hit a vein but that goes for any shots given. 

Depending on how far along you may not even see any discharge or a tiny bit of blood.


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

StaceyRoop said:


> I disagree with back leg shots being bad -- I rarely give any shots anywhere else. - I always check the syringe before plunging in to make sure I didnt hit a vein but that goes for any shots given.
> 
> Depending on how far along you may not even see any discharge or a tiny bit of blood.


I did notice some blood on her..... well you know where yesterday . So I assume that the shot did work. I am amazed that the shot worked that fast.


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

OK so thank you all so much for your help. 
My for came into heat yesterday. So the lute worked..... 

Sent from my Hydro using GoatSpot


----------

